# Drake MOJO for Sale



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

Drake Mallard Mojo only used 1 time. Comes with Pole, Charger, magnetic wings. Pretty much brand new. $70 I work in Orem. It wont let me attach a picture so if interested text me at 801-923-2424


----------

